
EasyDNS Imposes “Social Justice Pricing” Today - StuntPope
https://easydns.com/blog/2019/04/01/easydns-social-justice-pricing-goes-into-effect-today/
======
throwawaystale
It would be nice if we could all start laughing about this stuff again.

